# RARE 1923 Leica brings new record camera price-2.16 million Euros!



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

An exceptionally rare 1923 Leica prototype, one of fewer than 25 ever made, has just been sold at auction for a new all-time record price for *any* camera--2.16 million Euros!!!

Wow...makes my old IIIC and 5 cm collapsible Elmar seem kinda' cheap at $399..

Here is the web based story:   http://news.yahoo.com/1923-leica-camera-fetches-2-16-million-euros-185156596.html


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2012)

Now that's what I wanted to trade for !!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2012)

Ever since I first started in photography I have always thought of acquiring a Leica rangefinder ... and I am still without one ... maybe one day.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 13, 2012)

Do you guys have ANY idea what one can do with 2 mil dollars, for photography?! lol, you can buy every camera Nikon & Canon has made with EVERY lens ever made, ALL the studio gear, tripods and other gear ever created  - VS 1 camera .


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 13, 2012)

you could get also the best Medium & large format cameras with ALL the lenses...


----------



## Mike_E (May 13, 2012)

Or a really nice setup and actually go and photograph Everything you've ever wanted.


----------



## ambaker (May 13, 2012)

Or a cheap point n' shoot, and retire in luxury.  ;-)

The sad part is that, that &euro;2M Leica will likely never take another picture.


----------

